# Best internet fight EVER



## Corry

I don't expect anyone to read this entire thread, but you've got to read at leasdt the first few!!! I've been reading all night, am on page 16...he's a scammer/thief that messed with the wrong people....they've got ALL this guys info!!!!  They have his home phone, SS#, they know where he works, the biographies of his mom and dad, they've found other forums where he's lied and screwed people over...this is stuff that's happening right now, and he's already on Wikapedia with a word named after him. 

Here's the thread: 

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=399203

The wikapedia link: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Wenzel

Some funny stuff.


----------



## Corry

They're already selling T-SHIRTS! http://www.cafepress.com/dontgetwenzeled


----------



## LittleMan

I'm already on page 7.... I think I will read through this whole thread...

Man, one of these days this kid is going to get what's coming to him...


----------



## Xmetal

For those who can't be bothered reading the whole thing...

-Seller trys to sell some New R&P gears for $100 +$15p/h.
-Buyer purchases them and sends cheque for $115.
-Seller accepts cheque and cashes it, then goes and changes original for sale thread to $125 +$15p/h and starts demanding the extra $25 before he will send the gears.
-Buyer refuses and requests gears to be sent.
-Seller becomes a dick about it and refuses stating the original $100 was a typo and not the price he meant to sell them at.
-Others jump in and flame Seller for it.
-Buyer gets pissed off and demands either the gears to be sent or money returned.
-Seller keeps being a dick and wants more money.
-Buyer starts requesting the money to be returned which seller does not do.
-Buyer discovers gears are not new and actually used and keeps requesting money to be returned.
-Seller then sends gears even though Buyer wants money returned because they aren't new as originally stated.
-Buyer gets gears and sends them back.
-Seller then returns money via a cheque which is currently waiting to be cleared.

It's actually still going, cheque supposed to clear Monday 14th Nov.


----------



## Meysha

oh thanks for all that ian. I got up to about page 8 too... and then my eyes started going blurry... need sleep. I"ll just skip to page 52 or whatever tomorrow morning! :shock:


----------



## Corry

Y'all won't believe this, but I read til like...page 38 or so. :blushing:


----------



## LittleMan

I'm stopping at page 24... need a break... :lmao:

on another note... that's probably the most cuss words I've read in one sitting... :lmao:


----------



## bace

This is great. I'm only on page 3.


----------



## Corry

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wenzeled


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wenzeled


BUAHHAHA!  :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Alexandra

LOOOOOOL! God, this so funny!!!
hmm, btw, I've got a new digital cam for sale for 250$... Anyone interested?








(k, for those who think i'm THAT dumb: sorry, that was a bad joke) ;-)


----------



## Luminosity

core_17 said:
			
		

> Y'all won't believe this, but I read til like...page 38 or so. :blushing:


 
Lol, I stopped at page 39 for dinner and to watch a movie with the other half... he's now gone to bed and here I sit about to commence reading aforementioned thread....

God....I'm sadder then Wenzel for wanting to read the ENTIRE THREAD :er:


----------



## Luminosity

vBulletin MessageGoing offline to optimize for the overload we are getting this weekend. Will be back online in a little bit. Wenzel for President!!!
​


Ok...well...I guess I wont be reading the rest tonight after all


----------



## Mitica100

Ohh...  Great read, I couldn't stop reading!  Ha ha ha...  Oops, it's 1:30am!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Bwahahha, I can't believe that thread actually made it on HERE!!!!  I read POR all the time and have been watching that thread since it started.  This isn't the first time someone has been owned on that website for shady business practices.  They nearly put one guy in Oklahoma, (Daniel from 6x6) completely out of business for being shady.

That board is pretty hardcore, I've been reading there for almost 3 years and I have about 25 posts.  People routinely get blasted over there.


----------



## jstuedle

That thread is rich, very rich. I even took notes!


----------



## jadin

Someone wrote that the thread has a 3 popcorn rating. I agree...


----------



## clarinetJWD

Noo!!! THey made it so you have to register to read now... and I was only on page 8


----------



## Unimaxium

Aw man I really want to read it but now it seems to be down. Prolly due to high server load from all the people on forums like this linking to this thread.


----------



## Unimaxium

Ah ha... I found google's cache of it. But it only seems to work for the 1st page 
http://www.google.com/search?q=cach...e4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=399203+&hl=en


----------



## jadin

I still have two bags of popcorn left!!!

 

Blast!


----------

